# New Camera Choices...



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hey guys, coming to crunch time, looking for a new camera before I go to Paris. Around about the £200 mark but may stretch.

How do you rate this? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PANASONIC...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item27b5579003

OR

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikon-S800...K4/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1286803814&sr=8-10

Or am I as well just spending £100 on one, will I get the same quality snaps?


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry dont have experience of either of those, but tbh your not going to go wrong with either. Nikon, well what can you say, Nikon are outstanding, period! And Panasonic's Leica lens always get a good write up. I guess it comes down to brand loyalty, Id go for the Nikon as I have a DSLR already. The Panasonic maybe just wins it in the looks dept though.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've seen the Lumix pics first hand (Brother in law and Father in law have one) and they are excellent.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Think i'm leaning towards a panasonic, maybe not that one as its overkill for what I need maybe.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

The Lumix range are generally spot on. I bought the girlfriend one recently (albeit a cheaper model), after wandering around the retail park for 2 hours trying to decide on which one, trying every single camera out, in every shop - even the sales guy was taking the **** in the end. 

Looked at all the cheaper alternatives (as I always do), and they all had hideous shutter lag. 

If you're serious about photography, I'd stretch the budget a bit for a few more manual controls, but that one would do pretty much everything most people would use/need, I'm sure. 

I'm not massively clued up on what's on the market at the minute though, so I don't know how good a deal it is.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Hey guys, coming to crunch time, looking for a new camera before I go to Paris. Around about the £200 mark but may stretch.
> 
> How do you rate this? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PANASONIC...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item27b5579003
> 
> ...


I would say hell yes, buy it! :thumb:
I have its predecessor the TZ7 and its awesome. The TZ10 now has manual settings which mine doesnt so you can control the aperture & shutter speed etc if you wanted to. 
Infact after a little reading you may want to go for the TZ8 which is the replacement for the TZ6 which was the second model down. It has everything nearly the TZ10 has apart from the TZ10 has GPS flagging on your photos. If you need that then go for it, if not TZ8.
Heres a review or rather comparison.
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/digitalcame...-vs-tz8-gps-superzoom-camera-combat-49305959/

Heres a review of the TZ8
http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/compact-digital-cameras/panasonic-lumix-dmc-tz8-review-49305809/

TZ10
http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/compact-digital-cameras/panasonic-lumix-dmc-tz10-review-49305775/

Here a handy comparison site showing the TZ8. 
http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod1362.html

EDIT! Infact ive just re read your link and i would defo buy it for that price! Apart from Sainsburys £150 (out of stock) the TZ8 is £200 everywhere else. Ive bought from Olympiasolar on ebay 4 times and hes been great i have to say. Infact im quite tempted myself!
Heres a few pics i took with my TZ7



























Messing with Long Exposure









Hope this helps, Phil


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

T27 it is! I'm convinced. I'll hang about see if sainsburys get it back in that way I get to spend some nectar points. Think I've got about 40 quid worth!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Spoony said:


> T27 it is! I'm convinced. I'll hang about see if sainsburys get it back in that way I get to spend some nectar points. Think I've got about 40 quid worth!


TZ8 you mean?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Have had a lumix bridge and have nikon slr the lumix are good but you don't need the gps especially as that will drain battery very fast and can't remember which compact has gps on all the time the camera is on you can't turn it off so mega low battery life not good for hols


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Thats why i think hes going for the TZ8. I dont know why anyone would pay that much extra for that feature. Saying that lots on Flickr have GPS set on their photos.
Phil


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yeah sorry TZ8 is the one for me. Shopping time tomorrow I think.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

is this one: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Panasonic-LUM...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item2c57bd8fe4 a good buy?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

All be glad to know this is wrapped up. Got me a Panasonic Lumix TZ8 in Silver from Argos. Initially 189.99 with a free 8gb card. Less 10% staff discount from a mate, less 30 quid of nectar points it cost me 140.99 bargain I think.


----------

